# Road Plow



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a road plow or angle plow in my corners. It seems as though I might be the only one on this forum who uses this tool instead of a flusher or glazer. It is very similar to what you guys call a flusher. The main difference is that my tool has a round wheel on it that creases the tape into the corner. I don't have to roll the angles when I use this tool. 
In essence I am cutting my time in half by using this do-all tool.

Any input about this would be appreciated.

Why am I the only one here who uses this tool??????????


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I guess the real name is a combo corner flusher. 







http://www.all-wall.com/s.nl/sc.11/.f?search=flusher


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

because rolling angles does a better job, hands down, no question. your way is fine and dandy i'm sure, but if you have picky painters they will rat you out to the builders on having bad angles.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

McDusty said:


> because rolling angles does a better job, hands down, no question. your way is fine and dandy i'm sure, but if you have picky painters they will rat you out to the builders on having bad angles.


 It's hard for me to agree with dusty,,, but he's nailed it here,,,, Most of us use real tools,,, why would we consider anything else??

Its like compareing a "vet" to a "pinto"


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

McDusty said:


> because rolling angles does a better job, hands down, no question. your way is fine and dandy i'm sure, but if you have picky painters they will rat you out to the builders on having bad angles.


 
I do the painting and I have had no complaints with myself over the quality of the angles.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I do the painting and I have had no complaints with myself over the quality of the angles.


That's exactly why a GC hires a different person/company to do the painting.they will be more objective :yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's exactly why a GC hires a different person/company to do the painting.they will be more objective :yes:


Ok, I have figured out that you have issues with painters. The reason that I got into finishing was because the finishers could not produce the results that were good enough for me to put my finishes on. Where I am at, once I touch the job as a painter, I am committed to the job. There is no back charging the finishers to fix their walls. Yeah, I don't mind a little repair every now and then but sometimes it gets rediculous. As a matter of fact alot of the finishers do the wall painting around here because the painters bitched about the quality of the finish and having to do alot of touchups.

nuf said :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The reason that you got into finishing was because the finishers could not produce the results that were good enough for you to put your finishes on.
Oh teach away master painter,show us tapers the errors of our ways:notworthy:........:lol::tt2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buck, we had a big building boom in my area in the late 90's with spec homes going in left and right. The actual problem was that GC's were looking for the cheapest crew to do the job. In the end most of them got what they paid for. I was fortunate to be employed by a quality builder as a painter to paint the trim in all of his homes. Once I became hourly with this builder, I was also recruited to do the punch list items that were within my capabilities. I had to fix alot of bad finishing.(once had to grind a stomp from a vaulted ceiling because the seams weren't sanded very good)

There are alot of good finishers in my area but, they are not as cheap as the fly by nighters.

No disrespect intended to your finishing skills.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never used, or seen used, a combo roller flusher, so I won't comment on how good or how not good they are. Has anyone besides Buckets actually tried them, or seen them used?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I've never used, or seen used, a combo roller flusher, so I won't comment on how good or how not good they are. Has anyone besides Buckets actually tried them, or seen them used?


 You can acheive a fair result with them, If your not gonna buy real tools, I guess they are the next best thing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You can acheive a fair result with them, If your not gonna buy real tools, I guess they are the next best thing.


I agree with the capt,we all got to start out some where.If I were new and had limited money.I would stop and think about buying one if I seen it on a store shelf.I think 90% of us slowly accumulated the tools and took years to master their craft.And a lot were taught buy masters (unlike painters:whistling2.What scares the hell out of me is some kid that gets his mommy or daddy to buy him a set of taping tools,and now he's joe blow taper!!,,,thats scary stuff ,and I've seen it happen.
but still,,,move up to the big boy toyz when you can afford to though,they earn you $$$$$$$$


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You can acheive a fair result with them, If your not gonna buy real tools, I guess they are the next best thing.


Yeah, it usually seems hard to find a combo tool that works as well as a specialized tool.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a combo flusher/roller thing for 45's used 1 time put it back,what a peice of S##T!!!Never tried a 90 roller flusher tho.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I finally found a link to the tool that I have. I called it a road plow, when it is a rol-plow. It is a good tool. When the thing finally wears out, I am going to use the handle for glazing with an angle head.

Sorry that it took me a couple months to find it.

http://www.drywalltoolsdirect.com/roll-plow-p-3124.html?action=view


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I finally found a link to the tool that I have. I called it a road plow, when it is a rol-plow. It is a good tool. When the thing finally wears out, I am going to use the handle for glazing with an angle head.
> 
> Sorry that it took me a couple months to find it.
> 
> http://www.drywalltoolsdirect.com/roll-plow-p-3124.html?action=view


I have used corner flushers before and still do for some jobs. But I have never used one with a roller on it.

On a side note, please tell me that you are not promoting some white supremist group with the link in your sig. :furious: The world has enough problems without people like you promoting hate! Oh and btw... I am white and don't believe that the root of most of our problems comes down to the color of our skin. It comes from people that are insecure and promote hate to make themselves feel bigger. 

scott


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> I have used corner flushers before and still do for some jobs. But I have never used one with a roller on it.
> 
> On a side note, please tell me that you are not promoting some white supremist group with the link in your sig. :furious: The world has enough problems without people like you promoting hate! Oh and btw... I am white and don't believe that the root of most of our problems comes down to the color of our skin. It comes from people that are insecure and promote hate to make themselves feel bigger.
> 
> scott


Good on you for spotting that Scott.

WTF is your white boy link, Is that a nazi ss symbol they are using at the bottom, :furious: NOT IMPRESSED.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> I have used corner flushers before and still do for some jobs. But I have never used one with a roller on it.
> 
> On a side note, please tell me that you are not promoting some white supremist group with the link in your sig. :furious: The world has enough problems without people like you promoting hate! Oh and btw... I am white and don't believe that the root of most of our problems comes down to the color of our skin. It comes from people that are insecure and promote hate to make themselves feel bigger.
> 
> scott


Not a hate group, just group directed toward white unity. Nothing racist about it. I will remove it if you feel that it is racist. I am not a hater.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Not a hate group, just group directed toward white unity. Nothing racist about it. I will remove it if you feel that it is racist. I am not a hater.


If you REALLY believe that, you need to give your head a shake. It took me all of about 2 seconds to see what the "agenda" was.

I will let the others weigh in, but I am very offended by that link.

scott


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I always wanted to modify my roller handel with a glazer on other end . When we are doin big commercial jobs and u have to walk alot it would be nice to carry just 1 stick


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry MT, not judging you, but that site is awful. One of the videos is calling the white man to war. It talks about how the white man was shafted in Europe:glare: Didnt the white European man shaft everyone who originally lived in North America :whistling2: I am just saying


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Speaking of white supremists, for those that don't know, my avatar says "All Blacks" which is not a racial thing, it's just the name of our international rugby team, their rugby jerseys are black and the team is multicultural :thumbsup:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Speaking of white supremists, for those that don't know, my avatar says "All Blacks" which is not a racial thing, it's just the name of our international rugby team, their rugby jerseys are black and the team is multicultural :thumbsup:.


Oh sure kiwiman, then tell me why I have seen no pictures of Black sheep in New Zealand:whistling2::jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Speaking of white supremists, for those that don't know, my avatar says "All Blacks" which is not a racial thing, it's just the name of our international rugby team, their rugby jerseys are black and the team is multicultural :thumbsup:.


Actually now that i think about it and the way the world is going all PC would it really surprise you if that name was changed within the next 50years or so???, I remember when i was a kid, those calanders with nice "Ladys" on them were everywhere, Its all PC now and you dont see them anymore,  Just a huge loss, Bring back the good ole days.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Actually now that i think about it and the way the world is going all PC would it really surprise you if that name was changed within the next 50years or so???, I remember when i was a kid, those calanders with nice "Ladys" on them were everywhere, Its all PC now and you dont see them anymore,  Just a huge loss, Bring back the good ole days.


It's already like that on the top side of the world Cazna, we got the Chicago blackhawks ( who are tied 3-3 with the canucks right now:whistling2 the Washington red skins, and the Cleveland Indians, those are ones I remember,,, but some people want them to change their names, the odd thing is, it's usually not the indians doing the complaining


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh sure kiwiman, then tell me why I have seen no pictures of Black sheep in New Zealand:whistling2::jester:


Because the wool is worth less, it doesn't take coloured dye very well (true) there are small pockets of black wool breeders around the country, mainly for the home weavers and hobbyists I think. They still taste the same.... I just ate one lastnight (true) . And you thought I was going to give a smartass reply .


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Actually now that i think about it and the way the world is going all PC would it really surprise you if that name was changed within the next 50years or so???, I remember when i was a kid, those calanders with nice "Ladys" on them were everywhere, Its all PC now and you dont see them anymore,  Just a huge loss, Bring back the good ole days.


Ah yes, the good ole days....Then they started listening to the whingers and greenies who are trying to wrap the country in cotton wool. :no: where have all the normal people gone.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Because the wool is worth less, it doesn't take coloured dye very well (true) there are small pockets of black wool breeders around the country, mainly for the home weavers and hobbyists I think. They still taste the same.... I just ate one lastnight (true) . And you thought I was going to give a smartass reply .


I was hoping for smartass reply

Something like they run too fast......or they kick too hard....not the truth


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I ate one last night as well, And not in a way a pic you once posted either.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I ate one last night as well, And not in a way a pic you once posted either.


did it taste good:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Something like they run too fast......or they kick too hard....


Or they bite :blink:.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Can we get back on topic?

lol


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Checkers said:


> Can we get back on topic?
> 
> lol


Well he started it








:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Well he started it










did not:furious: justadrywall guy did









have you ever noticed The IRS spells THEIRS with out the space?

Oh yeah.......back on subject:whistling2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry guys, I changed the signature. It has been there for 4 months and no complaints till yesterday. If I offended anyone, I am sincerely regretful. Maybe it was borderline offensive, maybe it was offensive. There were no preconceived intentions of trying to offend anyone in any way, shape or form.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> did not:furious: justadrywall guy did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats what I do with painters for fun, start sh!t, and watch'em:boxing:. Didnt mean for it to carry over with you guys


----------

